# Hiding condensation from your breath



## chucknote (Oct 21, 2008)

Since it looks like the turkey opener is going to be a cold one, does anyone know how to hide the condensation from your breath? A turkey will have no problem spotting that.


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Hunt from a blind or one of them fancy camo netting jobs with the ground stakes. Just a thought....other then that I got nothin


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have hunted in 20* weather many times and never have been concerned with my breath spooking a tom.

I was more concerned with about the frost going down my neck when I bumped the roof of my truck when I woke up at 4 am and bumped the ceiling, sleeping in the woods because there was not a motel in 50 miles.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

To say that was an interesting first post would be an understatement.:16suspect


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

FireDoc66 said:


> To say that was an interesting first post would be an understatement.:16suspect


lmfao thats what i was thinkin but i didnt wanna say it...i thought, do guys really take seeing their breath seriously cuz ive never had a problem with birds seeing it...lol WOW!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FireDoc66 said:


> To say that was an interesting first post would be an understatement.:16suspect


Lets not get on this guy. We all were new at turkey hunting at one time. 

When I started there were few turkey hunters to talk to as turkey hunting was in it's infancy. Many answers of the Q's I had were not out there to be had. A lot of the things that I though to be a problem have been proven to be a falacy. 

I cqan not rmeber back that far but on those cold frosty mornings hunting in the UP I mave have been concerned about the cloud of breath sppoking the birds.

I have since learned that I can get away with alot of things that I thought was impossilbe 30 years ago. That is why the heading of my first post. TURKEYS ARE NOT SUPER HUMANS


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

multibeard said:


> Lets not get on this guy. We all were new at turkey hunting at one time.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire

Agree.

A couple years ago I was talking with a new turkey hunter. He was complaining how hot it was having to wear so much clothing. I asked why he was layering up so much, his response: "to keep the mosquitoes that were so thick from bleeding him out".

It turned out he believed using repellant would allow the turkeys to smell him! :screwy:

Had a good laugh and set him straight.


----------



## chucknote (Oct 21, 2008)

Waz_51 said:


> lmfao thats what i was thinkin but i didnt wanna say it...i thought, do guys really take seeing their breath seriously cuz ive never had a problem with birds seeing it...lol WOW!


I've read more than one article by turkey hunters that stated that they were busted because the turkey saw them blink. If they can see you blink I would think they could see your breath.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

chucknote said:


> I've read more than one article by turkey hunters that stated that they were busted because the turkey saw them blink. If they can see you blink I would think they could see your breath.


i actually went out to my spot this morning to watch the flydown and i had 3 toms come walking by at about 15 yards...i made it a point to breath as heavily as i could to test this theory and not a single bird even glanced in my direction...to make things more interesting, i was wearing blue jeans and a camo fleece with a gray hood sticking out and i wasnt exactly buried in the brush...dont over think it bud, just make sure you're not moving when they can see you...i like to make my movements when the bird is facing away


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

and if these guys in the article state that the bird busted them from blinking, im gunna say that it is safe to assume that they were already busted!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

chucknote said:


> Since it looks like the turkey opener is going to be a cold one, does anyone know how to hide the condensation from your breath? A turkey will have no problem spotting that.


No worries Chuck I have had the same concern and have no doubt that both deer and turkey see your breath on a cold morning.....a thick gator pulled up over mouth.....breathing through your nose can help as well.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

chucknote,

Welcome to the forum! 

Tough crowd, but there is a lot to learn here. I like your way of thinking. If you keep focused on all aspects of hunting Turkeys you will do well. The most important rule is do it your way, legally, and have fun. BTW control the "buck fever" and slowly breath through your nose, a scarf helps.

Jim


----------



## chucknote (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts and experiences. I guess I don't have to worry abou the turkey's seeing the condensation. The bigger problem now is how to keep the condesation off my glass especially weary the lycra or form fitting head camo. Any suggestions for that problem?


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

i also wear glasses and tryed the form fitting fase mask when i first started hunting turkeys,about drove me bonkers after wearing for 10 min.i use the loose fitting hs strut head nets that i modify by sewing face opening smaller so there is two eye holes to look out.


----------

